# Football Coaching in Cyprus



## Andrewb06 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Guys

My parents are looking at moving over to cyprus. I have just returned from a visit and fell in love with the place. I am a qualified football coach. Uefa 'b' and I want to try and find some work over there. Does anyone have any info or jobs going for me?? 

Let me know. Cheers


----------



## sonalex00 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. Nice to meet you all.:ranger:

 :boxing:


----------

